# A little 16VT fun...



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

Began fabbing intercooler piping and wiring up megasquirt this week...
































^Obviously these joints will be fully welded, but we tacked them in place to get everything fabbed. 








^These will be all hard pipes and no coupler, but I ran outta 90's, so I put a couple in there to help me eyeball it up a bit. 
These pics are from a Wednesday night. I wired everything on the motor last night. Will finish the piping when the rest of the pieces I ordered yesterday arrive. Hopefully I'll have it all wired up by then.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Lemme know what you think...


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

BALLINNNNN http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clarksongli (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (yelloa3gti)*

very cool....and even with the FMIC your boost piping is uber short.....awesome for less fill time
wat IC core is that?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

megasquirt ftw. car looks great. have fun!!!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (clarksongli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clarksongli* »_very cool....and even with the FMIC your boost piping is uber short.....awesome for less fill time
wat IC core is that?

The core is a precision. It's not my car, and I didn't buy the parts, so I don't know much more about it. It was just a tad bit too long so we had to cut the end tanks off and add the shortened cast 90's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The path is not as short as the last one we did...























But still pretty short. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

What EM Are you using?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lets see some finished shots


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (highbeam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *highbeam* »_What EM Are you using?


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_Began fabbing intercooler piping and wiring up *megasquirt *this week...









right at the top of the page








lookin good man, love to see more mk1 16vt setups http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## highbeam (Oct 3, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (VWralley)*

i meant the turbo pumkin


----------



## shotofgmplease (May 21, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (highbeam)*

bad ace!!!!


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
The core is a precision. It's not my car, and I didn't buy the parts, so I don't know much more about it. It was just a tad bit too long so we had to cut the end tanks off and add the shortened cast 90's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The path is not as short as the last one we did...























But still pretty short. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Is that one of the ebay a/w intercooler? If so, does it work as good as those expensive models? For the price they are selling it on ebay I thought it would be crap.


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

homegrown garage at it again...turbo machines!!!


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (highbeam)*


_Quote, originally posted by *highbeam* »_What EM Are you using?

The black car is obviously using Megasquirt.
The "red" MK2 above is on Tec2 (not my car either)
My Orange MK4 currently has Tec3 (which sux) and I have an Autronic SM4 that I am going to install when I get time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_lookin good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
lets see some finished shots









Vacation in FL next week, so it won't be finished till the week of the 13th... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_
Is that one of the ebay a/w intercooler? If so, does it work as good as those expensive models? For the price they are selling it on ebay I thought it would be crap.

It is an ebay core, and it does work as good as the "expensive" ones. I have a spearco core on my car, and we built the whole w/a setup on the MK2 (not including labor which was free) for the price that I paid for the spearco core on my car. His seems to perform the same as mine. Thise cores are rated to some crazy horsepower that we will never reach on these cars, so they seem to work great. We also built another setup on a MK4 with different ebay core that seems to work just as well as the XSPOWER core. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Best intercooler setup IMO...


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
It is an ebay core, and it does work as good as the "expensive" ones. I have a spearco core on my car, and we built the whole w/a setup on the MK2 (not including labor which was free) for the price that I paid for the spearco core on my car. His seems to perform the same as mine. Thise cores are rated to some crazy horsepower that we will never reach on these cars, so they seem to work great. We also built another setup on a MK4 with different ebay core that seems to work just as well as the XSPOWER core. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Best intercooler setup IMO...









Thats good to know, I have always been skeptical about xspower stuff, I know some of their products are ok but those A/W intercooler prices seem too low to be good. I will give them a try if my setup has any issues at higher boost levels.


----------



## Trq2Spc (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
We also built another setup on a MK4 with different ebay core that seems to work just as well as the XSPOWER core. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Best intercooler setup IMO...









you mean this ebay core mk4 that we did this winter on autronic sm4?








btw i finished welding the end tanks i think they came out pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for homegrown


_Modified by Trq2Spc at 9:03 AM 8-3-2007_


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

^loookie lookie its will


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Trq2Spc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trq2Spc* »_
you mean this ebay core mk4 that we did this winter on autronic sm4?








btw i finished welding the end tanks i think they came out pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for homegrown
Sweet... 
_Modified by Trq2Spc at 9:03 AM 8-3-2007_


----------



## vdubturbo (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (TURBOPHIL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBOPHIL* »_
Thats good to know, I have always been skeptical about xspower stuff, I know some of their products are ok but those A/W intercooler prices seem too low to be good. I will give them a try if my setup has any issues at higher boost levels.

I was just as skeptical, but the quality is the real deal. I even installed a Manifold Air Intake temp gauge in the car (and compared it with the readings off the standalone) and the intercooler performance was spot-on.

_Quote »_^loookie lookie its will

Haha, new username and all!















Will, I'm gonna check out that A8 tomorrow at Browns


----------



## CLN EURO (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*

Nice work as always J http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trq2Spc (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (vdubturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubturbo* »_Will, I'm gonna check out that A8 tomorrow at Browns









hott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

16v + turbo + megasquirt =








Very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Expected nothing less coming from this garage. Nice man.


----------



## Trq2Spc (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Sosl0w)*

freakin hack job







there will be an update soon, we have been waiting on parts this week


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Trq2Spc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trq2Spc* »_freakin hack job







there will be an update soon, we have been waiting on parts this week

Hopefully they'll be here by the time I get home from vacation...


----------



## Trq2Spc (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

everything is in as of today, and franz came and picked up my car, watching him work that autronic software with the quickness is quite crazy! made me nervous watching it drive away since thats the first time its seen the street since rebuilding the second motor, no oppurtunities to fix any bugs or gliches...what can ya do


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

holy crap all that work looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








yea my car could use ms and some new piping so you can stop making fun of my digi 1. but really it time to make my car faster!!
work really looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (agnhare77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnhare77* »_holy crap all that work looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








yea my car could use ms and some new piping so you can stop making fun of my digi 1. but really it time to make my car faster!!
work really looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :





































Lemme know when you wanna makethat thing really bling! One condition... You gotta park that thing with us this year at H2O... Buy some aluminum and come up for a night or so...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

hell yea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but i will not be there this year my buddy frankie is getting married that weeked.. but still let me now how the ms turns out because that is the next step for my car


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (agnhare77)*

Fot home at 11:00 sat night from FL. Sunday I made it out to the garage, but realized that I had to put turboback exhaust on an Audi for a friend. Luckily Will (Trq2spc) came by to finish fabbin up the intercooler piping and begind fabbing the DP. The intercooler piping is all tached in place and ready to have a bead run around it. We just need to fab some brackets to hold it in place. The DP fab has begun. Hopefully we'll get that done as far as we can without a flex pipe tonight. (I forgot to order one







) I should have some time get the wiring finished up this week, and maybe we'll get this thing started this weekend.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully I'll get some pics up tomorrow.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

sweet keep us posted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

on a side note...i will be living in this garage..in my new FREE jetta vr coupe
come sept 13th


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (aKaBigMike)*

Pix....
The exhaust I did while Will worked on finishing the piping up....








Who knew getting the cat out would be sucha a pain in the A4....







Not to mention the BS frontmount cracked another end tank, so I had to take the front end off and pull the front mount to tig that up. These kids and their FMIC!








On to the 16VT progress....
























































As you can see I had to move the IAT sensor, but no biggie. I'll just drill and tap the mani somewhere else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















It all seems to fit nicely. I just have to make brackets to hold the piping to the motor so it doesn't bang around, but I need to get to the metal store and pick up some scrap. In my spare time....







Hopefully tonight I'll get some more of the DP done... I didn't take an pics of that, but once it's done I'll take some snaps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

gonna have it ready for bugout? i just ordered some wheels for my slicks! going on vacation next weekend and ill be back the sat before bugout so i need to get all of the odds and ends done this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go fast 
live fast
die


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (agnhare77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnhare77* »_gonna have it ready for bugout? i just ordered some wheels for my slicks! going on vacation next weekend and ill be back the sat before bugout so i need to get all of the odds and ends done this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
go fast 
live fast
die









It's definitly not gonna be done by bugout 'cause i have a ton of other projects going on at the same time, but I did get a little done this weekend. In between doing timing belt and gauge install on a 20th, and picking up a cabby front end donor from Matt, I managed to get the DP fabbed up and finish welding the intercooler piping. Just have to drill and tap the mani for a couple more vaccuum ports, and the intake track will be finished. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Trq2Spc (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

Im going to have to find a tig up here, i cant have getting an edge on me while im gone at tech


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (Trq2Spc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trq2Spc* »_Im going to have to find a tig up here, i cant have getting an edge on me while im gone at tech









DP is done, but I still couldn't find the other half of the "U" bend you cut up... I looked everywhere.


----------



## silverbullet01 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
DP is done, but I still couldn't find the other half of the "U" bend you cut up... I looked everywhere.









And I watched. I mean helped look haha


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (silverbullet01)*

Welded the bumg into the Oilpan last night, and cut and rewelded the coolant neck that was hitting the tensioner Acc belt. It came out very nice. I was pleased. I'll try to get some pics up soon... I need to order the batt relocation kit, flex joint for the DP and muffler so I can get the fab work finished for this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverbullet01 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_Welded the bumg into the Oilpan last night, and cut and rewelded the coolant neck that was hitting the tensioner Acc belt. It came out very nice. I was pleased. I'll try to get some pics up soon... I need to order the batt relocation kit, flex joint for the DP and muffler so I can get the fab work finished for this thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds good. When I come down this week or weekend Ill bring my camera and assortment of lenses and we can get whatever u want


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: (silverbullet01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverbullet01* »_
Sounds good. When I come down this week or weekend Ill bring my camera and assortment of lenses and we can get whatever u want









Remember Sunday is Bugout...


----------



## akabigmike (May 2, 2003)

pissed im gonna miss it


----------



## Aladinsane07 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_



















Was/Is there a buildup page on this?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Aladinsane07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aladinsane07* »_
Was/Is there a buildup page on this?









should be in the mk2 forum.
username vdubturbo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Aladinsane07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aladinsane07* »_
Was/Is there a buildup page on this?









http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3122061
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3185144
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3202292


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

damn I need to get a tig


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (websaabn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *websaabn* »_damn I need to get a tig









or move back closer... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo_Pumpkin* »_
or move back closer... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


working on that as we speak


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (websaabn)*

So part of the fun in doing this is fixin stuff right. Unfortunately when this car arrived to me it was only part way together. Two nights ago we went to hook the shift linkage up, and realized that something was missing. I guess that when the motor got put in (not by me) the piece of the shifter assembly that bolts to the rack was removed, and the rack was damaged where it bolts up. My issue is that with this bolted up, the turbo hits this assembly. I was wondering if anyone makes a different assembly, or if anyone has modified this assembly with success before. LMK. Pics of this type of modification would be great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

no go back to the drawing board unless he want to do a o2a















sorry man


----------



## websaabn (May 23, 2003)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (agnhare77)*

send me a pic, and i am shure i can tell you how to fix it


----------



## silverbullet01 (May 20, 2004)

I will send a pic monday he hasnt sent one by then. And the plan is to do a higher ratio tranny down the road.


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (agnhare77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnhare77* »_no go back to the drawing board unless he want to do a o2a















sorry man 

Tha sux. Poor mani design on ATP's part. The turbo hits the wastegate if it's turned the other way. That's how it ended up this way... Nothing like one more setback....


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

You should look under my hood it is a real mess of pipe in the back


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (agnhare77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnhare77* »_You should look under my hood it is a real mess of pipe in the back 

I should have looked under your hood before I started this project!


----------



## agnhare77 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (Turbo_Pumpkin)*

dont be so hard on your self it took me for ever to get it right on my car..


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (agnhare77)*

looks good pumpkin. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Turbo_Pumpkin (Feb 22, 2002)

*Re: A little 16VT fun... (agnhare77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *agnhare77* »_dont be so hard on your self it took me for ever to get it right on my car..









It may be rigth on this car... He may just have to put an O2A in and call it a day!







If not then this intercooler piping and DP/dumptube setup is for sale.... Anyone intrested?


----------

